# Ossabaw island wma quota



## Huntman38 (Jul 7, 2017)

Has anyone ever been drawn for this hog or deer
 hunt? I've applied but wondered if you can take hunting partners with You? I'm not sure how the quota system works when applying.  It's let's you add applicants to mine but once I do this it won't accept all my points? Anyone have any inside.


----------



## Philbow (Jul 7, 2017)

You can apply in a group but you can only use the "points" of the person with the lowest number of points. If you have 6 points but your buddy Bob only has 1 point you can only use 1 point in your application, you get to keep your remaining 5 points if you get picked. 

Somewhere in the Quota data is the probability of selection based on the number of points used for each hunt. Ossabaw is one of the more expensive in points required.


Probabilities at the bottom of this section.
http://georgiawildlife.com/hunting/quota


----------



## mattech (Jul 7, 2017)

It only lets you add the max points the person with the least amount of points has.  Say you have 7 points,and your pal has 3 points, you can only put 3 points towards it. 

I went on the Feb hog hunt a couple years ago. I believe a guy brought his wife to hang out, but she wasn't allowed to go past the campsite. I may be wrong about that, as it's been a couple years.


----------



## Mark R (Jul 7, 2017)

The party members that are going to hunt with you have to be on the quota application .


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 23, 2017)

Huntman38 said:


> Has anyone ever been drawn for this hog or deer
> hunt? I've applied but wondered if you can take hunting partners with You? I'm not sure how the quota system works when applying.  It's let's you add applicants to mine but once I do this it won't accept all my points? Anyone have any inside.


you can have a group of up to 5 but the points you can allocate are depending on the lowest amount someone has in the group..say everyone has 3 but joe has 1 then 1 is what your priority will be if you put him in the group and you wont get picked for that hunt with 1..I don't think there is a problem with bringing non hunting guests.Good luck!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 24, 2017)

Links to last year quote hunts results for all hunts?


----------



## deerstand (Aug 23, 2017)

I go about ever 4 years, love the December hunt


----------



## Designasaurus (Aug 24, 2017)

"Deerstand" - Same here, I apply for the December hunts with my son, daughter, their spouses and my buddy.  We get picked every 3-4 years.  It is the best!  I have never not gotten something out of at least a dozen trips there.  Even if I wouldn't get something, it would be worth the trip.


----------

